# I was just initiated 2 weeks ago..



## cbdub405 (Oct 12, 2013)

Hello Bros I was just initiated 2 weeks ago, any advice would be great..happy to b part of the World Wide Brother Hood... #PHA Fairview Lodge #205 in Oklahoma City 

Sent from my SGH-T889 using My Freemasonry HD mobile app


----------



## tantbrandon (Oct 12, 2013)

The best advice I got was to not do a whole lot of forward research, which was difficult for me. I like to read everything I can get my hands on before I started on something. So to placate myself I just delved deeply into the last degree I took to keep myself away from the next degree. Experiencing each one without expectations was just incredible for me. So I pass that along! Always try and surround yourself with people who are smarter than you. 


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## cbdub405 (Oct 12, 2013)

Thanks for the advice bro...Yea im like u I like to read everything...but im just going to stay reading up on my 1st degree stuff...then when its time for the next do the same....and thanks agin bro...

Sent from my SGH-T889 using My Freemasonry HD mobile app


----------

